# Solving the job crisis



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A friend who works in a government run business told me today that last year they were told to make jobs for 200 people.
The same company has to employ family of employees, jobs must be made for them if there is not an available legitimate position vacant.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

You can never have enough tea-drinkers/prayers/they-just-call-me-to-the-office-for-something-urgent people in any Egyptian company


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> You can never have enough tea-drinkers/prayers/they-just-call-me-to-the-office-for-something-urgent people in any Egyptian company


thats SO true :clap2:

here is a few suggested job titles:-

:smokin: :hail: :tea: :gossip: :argue: 

:eyebrows::eyebrows:

joking guys joking


----------

